
NCSA X Mosaic 0.5 released, by Marc Andreessen (1993) - mcenedella
http://1997.webhistory.org/www.lists/www-talk.1993q1/0099.html
======
mcenedella
"Current capabilities ....................

Motif interface. Multiple toplevel windows. Save/mail/print document
(plaintext or HTML). Document source- and URL-viewing windows. History list
per window with GUI interface. Option for new window per document (TurboGopher
interface). On-the-fly font selection. Many common document choices accessible
via menubar. Keyword search capability. Hotlist capability -- keep list of
interesting documents, add/remove items, list is persistent across sessions.
Smart handling of documents too big for single X window -- virtual document
pages via inlined hypertext. Interruptable at any time via SIGUSR1 signal. No
config or resource file installation required; self-contained executable.
Hypertext help. Integration with NCSA Collage and NCSA DTM to broadcast
documents into real-time networked workgroup collaboration sessions. Stable!
:-)

Future capabilities ...................

Multimedia/MIME. Asynchronous collaboration functionality. (annotations,
references, revision control). Hypermedia interface to scientific data. Visual
hyperweb/hierarchy layout and navigation. 3D/immersive interface. ???"

------
mcenedella
"Although this is alpha/beta software, I'm looking more for feedback on design
and functionality than bug reports right now -- down the road the bulk of the
program will be rewritten in C++ anyway, so don't take the current code too
seriously. But bug reports are welcome too. New releases will probably come
out about every 7-14 days until 1.0 arrives."

